# ebay again(goods not received)



## osuldo (30 Oct 2007)

hi all,
would like a bit of advice,bought goods from ebay member and received goods.2 weeks later spent £1400 with same seller and goods not received.he has excellent feedback 1800 positive but my problem is the guy always had an excuse not to forward goods now i want to open a dispute but have exceeded the 60 day period with ebay.I have his full name and address (in scotland) and paid by cheque ,how can i go about getting my money back do i report him to the police contact my soliciter or bite the bullet like i said he lives in scotland
many thanks


----------



## beetlebum (31 Oct 2007)

osuldo said:


> hi all,
> would like a bit of advice,bought goods from ebay member and received goods.2 weeks later spent £1400 with same seller and goods not received.he has excellent feedback 1800 positive but my problem is the guy always had an excuse not to forward goods now i want to open a dispute but have exceeded the 60 day period with ebay.I have his full name and address (in scotland) and paid by cheque ,how can i go about getting my money back do i report him to the police contact my soliciter or bite the bullet like i said he lives in scotland
> many thanks


 
i suppose i would request the money back again, and also state that you will be filing a report with the local cops if the payment is not received . make sure you do all communication throu ebay - that way they will have a record.

and get in touch with ebay to see if they can help.
it is an expensive bullet to bite!!!


----------



## yop (31 Oct 2007)

You paid by cheque, this is going to make life very difficult to get the money back.

What are his excuses?

From past experience, Ebay will only tell you to talk to a solicitor and get a claim against him in Scotland. Don't like your chances though


----------



## RainyDay (31 Oct 2007)

Might be worth contacting the  for advice.


----------



## Sue Ellen (31 Oct 2007)

RainyDay said:


> Might be worth contacting the  for advice.



When we contacted them there was little or nothing they could do to help.


----------



## truthseeker (31 Oct 2007)

What is the seller saying?

Is he responsive to emails/calls etc... Do you think his excuses are legitimate?

If its a handmade item (such as a sculpture or piece of art) it can sometimes take time to produce.

I presume he has cashed your cheque?


----------



## jhegarty (31 Oct 2007)

Why not call around , I am sure you can get there for a few euro with ryanair.... you have his address from when you sent the cheque .....


if you don't get anywhere with him you can then make a report with the local police station while there....


----------



## osuldo (31 Oct 2007)

the cheque has been cashed and it was for gold soverins which i was giving as a christining present,this guy is not responding to my email now so not sure what to do ,what can his local police do and will they even entertain someone from ireland


----------



## biddy (2 Mar 2008)

hi, just bought something on ebay and paid for it by chq (euros) and he put a strike in against me saying  i hadnt paid. Think it was going to cost him more than he thought  when u paid in euros


----------



## ClubMan (2 Mar 2008)

Was the buyer in _Ireland_? If not then a € cheque drawn on an _Irish _bank would not be much use. I don't understand your second sentence/comment.


----------



## Blueberry08 (3 Mar 2008)

Definitely contact eBay immediately and ask for their advice, I know they don't get great copy but I'd be amazed if they weren't prepared to help you on this one, especially when a large amount of money is involved. 

Keep a copy of any emails he sent you, especially the ones where he kept fobbing you off and/or admitted he hadn't sent the coins yet. I'm assuming he can't claim he _did_ send you the coins, that he would need proof of postage?? 

Is he still trading on eBay? Check his most recent feedback to see if there's anything fishy, like any people with similar complaints.

Also try posting on the [broken link removed], it's full of people who know exactly what to do in this kind of situation, you _will_ get good advice.

And _don't_ give up, it might take a while to get your money back but plenty do on eBay when they keep pursuing these characters. Best of luck.


----------



## Complainer (3 Mar 2008)

biddy said:


> hi, just bought something on ebay and paid for it by chq (euros)


Was 'payment by cheque' one of the payment options offered by that seller?


----------



## Marie (3 Mar 2008)

You haven't mentioned time-scale.  I suggest you go back to the seller's website or the particular item you bought and have a look.  They usually are very detailed.  You will find something like "We try to ensure delivery within 7/21/30 working days _after your cheque has cleared "._  You have to count the weekdays leaving out weekends.  It's coming from Scotland.  Does this bloke mint the things to commission?  As a sculptor myself and having many sculptor friends, some of whom make small items in precious metals, the process is the sculptor gets the order/commission FIRST, gets the money to buy the materials, then strikes the medal/coin/relief.  This takes time. 

The big plus with EBay is your criticisms or account of a bad transaction seriously affect the trader.  Sellers don't want bad scores and most of them are reliable and honest.


----------



## rabbit (5 Mar 2008)

osuldo said:


> 2 weeks later spent £1400 with same seller and goods not received


seems a lot to spend up front on one transaction on ebay.  I would say 99.999 per cent of ebay transactions are under that amount.   I have used ebay hundreds of times over the years, with no problems.  Average transaction value was perhaps between five and 100 euro.   Max I ever spent on ebay was 400 euro and as I paid by paypal - the ebay payment service - satisfaction was guaranteed and I had no problems.   Suggest you take ebays advice and pay by paypal anymore....but I think there is perhaps a limit to that guarantee as well.
In your case - I suggest you phone or call in to your seller asap.   Examine his / her feedback as well.  Was it consisting of hundreds of 1400 pound transactions , all with happy customers , or did it consist of 2 pence  transactions ?   ( It does happen, but most ebay sellers are genuine and honest. ) .  It pays to examine the feedback but it may be too late in your case.


----------

